

Ask HN: I've had constant de ja vu for the past three days, where do i turn to? - Iamahippie

For the past three days, every so often, atleast five times a day, i see something that i know ive seen somewhere before, in my dreams. Its sometimes a strong de ja vu and sometimes weak, im just wondering where do i turn to because i have limited internet access.
======
geophile
See a doctor, preferably a neurologist, soon?

I think I remember reading (probably in some Oliver Sacks book) that deja vu
can have an organic basis.

------
sixQuarks
I remember reading an article in New Scientist magazine regarding Deja Vu.
Some people have a constant feeling of it. You have to be a member to access
the article, so I searched and found a copy online. You have to scroll near
the bottom, the title is:

Deja vu: Where fact meets fantasy New Scientist - March 26, 2009

<http://www.crystalinks.com/reality.html>

~~~
Iamahippie
I read it but i dont have seziures or epilipsy, i dont have any mental
disorders that im aware of, i know the source of de ja vu is my dreams, and
its not a feeling, its a for sure thing ive been in certain places. Im
interested in being studied if this continues

------
Iamahippie
Ive been having alright sleep, but ive had de ja vus often as a kid, im only
19, ive came to the conclusion that they do appear in dreams, its the source
of de ja vus, im going to ride it out another day see what happens then ill
see a doctor, but its kinda interersting

------
sniperjoe
Doctor here, without any knowledge of your past medical history or any other
details of the story (big disclaimer) sounds like you're have simple partial
seizures. Are you on any antiepileptic medications? Have you ever had an EEG?

~~~
Iamahippie
Never had a egg, and medications, no serious medical records, never had a
seizure, or any mental disease, my teachers actually thought i was a smartass
sometimes, and also healthy social interactions

------
mark-r
I've never heard of Deja Vu harming anyone, but I'm not a doctor. Maybe you
should start by talking to someone who is. Have you been taking care of
yourself? Getting enough sleep?

------
Iamahippie
I read more about the partial sezuires and the way it describes my sleep is
correct, a amnesia state and the laboured speech as well but i think clearly

------
dholowiski
Go see a doctor.

------
Iamahippie
Day 4 no doctor

